# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Bonjour à tous

## Jeremy8616

Bonjour, moi cest Jérémy jai 33 ans et jadore les animaux. Jai actuellement 3 chiens 2 chats 1 tortue 1 lapin. 

Jai découvert ce forum grâce à un ami qui men a parlé récemment. 

Jai hâte de parlementanter avec tous le monde. 
Merci à tous

----------


## sundae

Bienvenue  ::

----------


## Bibinou

Bienvenue moi aussi je suis nouvelle. J ai un chat tigré tabby et des pigeons sur mon balcon. J habite le sud

----------


## sundae

Bienvenue  ::

----------

